# Savannahs first walk



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

We booked a short break to coincide with Savannah being allowed out. Yesterday we headed out and her and Arlo had a brilliant time until she couldn't put any weight on her back leg, I hoped a nights sleep would help but she is still lame although in no pain? So we are here, lovely walks all around but can't go on them, but she is far more important (hubby will take Arlo out) We will take her to vet at home if no better, at least she is loving the hotel!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They are so cute


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Savannah. Hopefully she has just given herself a knock or strain and rest will see herback on 4 legs. Do get the vet to check her over when you get home. 
We do worry about them all the time....
Enjoy your rest.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

It looks like they had fun. I hope she is ok. I love the last picture. He is so curly

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

can she put any weight on it at all?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor thing. Can you carry her around so you can all get out and about. It might just be rest needed. How long did she walk for?


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

MillieDog said:


> Poor thing. Can you carry her around so you can all get out and about. It might just be rest needed. How long did she walk for?


We walked about an hour, but with all their mad dashes and tumbles I don't know how much ground they covered, they spend hours dashing about garden so didn't think it would be to much, bit worried If she see Arlo bouncing about when we are out she goes mad if we try to carry her, so separate walks for a while.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> can she put any weight on it at all?


Its about 50/50 that she is either holding it up or limping, we walked to hotel reception where someone said hello to her and she dragged it behind her in the rush to get to them. I am worried it could be hip dysplacsia. I have given it a good feel, moved it but she shows no sign of discomfort? I am going to upload another photo now that we took this afternoon, you can tell she is standing funny


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

arlo said:


> Its about 50/50 that she is either holding it up or limping, we walked to hotel reception where someone said hello to her and she dragged it behind her in the rush to get to them. I am worried it could be hip dysplacsia. I have given it a good feel, moved it but she shows no sign of discomfort? I am going to upload another photo now that we took this afternoon, you can tell she is standing funny


I am so sorry to read this. I really hope she is ok.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I deemed her fit enough for pub garden She really doesn't seem in any pain, but being one of our babies we are so worried. We considered going home tonight but will give it another night as she is enjoying being away!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She really is beautiful. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm sure it will get better, just ease off on the long walks and try to let her rest it. Easier said than done with a playmate.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Went to vet tonight, no serious damage phew, vet reckons lead walks and anti inflammatories for a week should do the trick.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good news. Hope she is soon back on 4 legs.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

arlo said:


> Went to vet tonight, no serious damage phew, vet reckons lead walks and anti inflammatories for a week should do the trick.


so glad she is ok. You must be relieved. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh poor Savannah. Can you carry her around and still enjoy the rest of your trip? Or maybe get a rucksack and wear it on your front and carry her in that? Hope she's better soon and running around with Arlo again.


----------

